# Green Lantern?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Any chance?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=276822


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

tick tick tick tick...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I'm not a GL fan as such, but the costume is cool, so I'd probably go for a kit.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

This is NOT a typical "wish" thread.

Nor, is it a thread needing to be refered to the 2010 kits "already" announced.

This is a thread in the spirit of an original question/discussion pertaining to the very real chance that a GL model might be possible, due to the huge blockbuster Green Lantern film that starts production this March, for a Dec, '10 or early 2011 release.

This movie will be on the level of Iron Man. Special effects and budget are not going to be spared. There is already a toy line in development, clothes, fast food tie-ins, etc. For those that don't know, GL is the top selling comic book right now (for both Marvel and DC). It's also been one of DC's best selling franchises for over 5 years, beating out Wonder Woman and some Superman titles. Hal Jordan, GL, is top dog these days for merchandising as a result.

It only makes sense that some company may get the 1st official Green Lantern styrene kit rights. And what better company than the one we love, and the one who already has DC lic. approvals and DC kits in the pipe-line (Wonder Woman & Superboy)?

Discussion is what forums are designed for, contrary to the structure here at times.

Regards,

geoff


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=276822


 Nuff said.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> This is NOT a typical "wish" thread.
> 
> Nor, is it a thread needing to be refered to the 2010 kits "already" announced.
> 
> ...


Yesssssssssssssssssss:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I wanted the whole JLA as a kid!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Nuff said.


That's not ALL the 2010 kits.. and the GL sales window will pour/carry over into 2011, so don't fret too much. :thumbsup:

News may still be on the horizon.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> That's not ALL the 2010 kits.. and the GL sales window will pour/carry over into 2011, so don't fret too much. :thumbsup:
> 
> News may still be on the horizon.


Let`s hope it`s a hit.Not sure about Ryan Reynolds though but better then the Jack Black of a few years back.Hey that rhymes. lol


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Let`s hope it`s a hit.Not sure about Ryan Reynolds though but better then the Jack Black of a few years back.Hey that rhymes. lol


The movie will be a huge hit, trust me. Sooo many people want this to happen, the right way, DC too.

Reynolds, I agree, blah. But I said the same thing about Keaton for Batman in '88 and he did OK. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> The movie will be a huge hit, trust me. Sooo many people want this to happen, the right way, DC too.
> 
> Reynolds, I agree, blah. But I said the same thing about Keaton for Batman in '88 and he did OK. We'll have to wait and see.


The fan made trailer looks amazing.That much I know.I just hope Ryan doesn`t camp it up too much.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No but Green Lantern was discussed in several other threads including a locked one already...

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If every film that was guaranteed to be a mega hit in January before production starts in March for release in December turned out to be as hyped by the studios and fans of the character...Then it would be a no brainer to decide on what new kits to produce...Every new film is going to be a mega hit a year before paying customers get to see it in the theatre... Only a few actually turn out that way!
Green Lantern is NOT in production yet - I'm not sure that it's even been cast yet...Studios have nasty habits of cancelling projects like this on a regular basis......I don't think we want to judge this project based on a FAN MADE trailer!
I've been involved in conversations like that before with licensor reps.....One that comes to mind immediately would be the licensor rep who guaranteed us, at Polar Lights that Titan AE would be the next Star Wars! I was personally in on that conversation! (I remember telling my boss that I had a nice Bridge I'd like to sell him right after that conversation!)
We heard all that same hype for TWO Incredible Hulk films - both turned out to be Incredible flops! 
We were working on a Hulk kit that never happened because we couldn't satisfy the licensor with the sculpt for the kit. (turns out that the licensor did us a huge favor there)Boy are we glad we didn't spend tooling money on that kit!!!
Maybe that Green Lantern is going to be a huge hit and then again it might be a giant flop...nothing guarantees that it'll translate into a PROFITABLE plastic kit. You'll have to excuse me for being sceptical (comes with experience)!
I'd suggest that we might be trusted to make reasonably good judgements regarding kits we will bring to the store shelf.... 
I'd also STRONGLY suggest that most of 2010 has already been announced since that list is already at 11 kits. 
I would not encourage anyone to think that there will be very many more items added to the list.. 
At this date Green Lantern has not even been a subject for discussion in terms of a new kit for this year.......
You guys are free to talk about it - however I wouldn't expect a new kit in 2010 if I were you..

Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with Geoff's initial post, and appreciate Dave's reasoned explanation.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> No but Green Lantern was discussed in several other threads including a locked one already...
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:


Sorry didn`t know.I haven`t visited in awhile.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

That`s understandable.He is a popular"comic book" character as well.Hawkman would make a great kit as well.Just my opinion though.It`s all a wait & see game I think.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Mite as well lock this thread.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> If every film that was guaranteed to be a mega hit in January before production starts in March for release in December were as hyped by the studios...It would be a no brainer to decide on what new kits to produce...


So far the movie has not been hyped by the studio. Only people close to the production and fans world-wide.



Dave Metzner said:


> Green Lantern is NOT in production yet - I'm not sure that it's even been cast yet...


It has been cast, principals at least, and the start date for production is March. Hal Jordan is to be played by Ryan Reynolds and Carol Ferris by Blake Lively http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/01/09/gossip-girl-blake-lively-lands-role-in-green-lantern-movie/.



> Studios have nasty habits of cancelling projects like this on a regular basis......


True, but this one is pretty far along in the development stage. It will not be cancelled. "Donald De Line and Greg Berlanti are producing the big-budget sci-fi movie, which is scheduled to shoot in Louisiana in March with an eye towards a June 17, 2011 release."


> I've been involved in conversations like that before with licensor reps.....One that comes to mind immediately would be the licensor rep who guaranteed that Titan AE would be the next Star Wars! I was personally in on that conversation!


Should have researched that on the 'net.. I could have told you it would've been a dog. Seriously. Titan AE the next Star Wars?



> We heard all that same hype for TWO Incredible Hulk films - both turned out to be Incredible flops!


Not sure where you're getting your "hype" (spider-sense) yard stick from Dave, but in the circles I run both HULK films were pegged as major dogs, part 2 especially, long before they came out. In fact, so much so that I never even considered seeing them, or buying any merchandise. There is true hype and manufactored hype. The HULK films, and business partners, were victims of the latter.


> We were working on a Hulk kit that never happened because we couldn't satisfy the licensor with the sculpt for the kit. (turns out that the licensor did us a huge favor there)Boy are we glad we didn't spend tooling money on that kit!!!


No doubt. Still though, a HULK kit would still be a cool item, but there would have never been a (noticable) huge gain in sales due to the movie.


> Maybe that Green Lantern is going to be a huge hit and then again it might be a giant flop...nothing guarantees that it'll translate into a PROFITABLE plastivc kit.


Again, very true. But consider this. Green Lantern has NEVER been as popular as he is now. There is a major motion picture being made of him. His merchandise is everywhere. 2011 will be the year of Green Lantern. (Remember I said it here).  There has NEVER been a styrene kit of him. At what point in time has there EVER been the perfect colusion of events to make producing an original AURORA style Green Lantern model then there is now? It's the perfect "green" storm for getting this on track. Can't deny that.



> I'd suggest that we might be trusted to make reasonably good judgements regarding kits we will bring to the store shelf... .


Titans AE..  

For the most part, regarding the above statement, I tend to agree, as I buy 99.9% of your stuff. But it might be worthwhile to "consider" looking at the product opportunity if time permits.



> I'd also STRONGLY suggest that most of 2010 has already been announced that list is already at 11 kits.
> I would not encourage anyone to think that there will be very many more items added to the list..


Cool with me, love the WW, Superboy and Raider for sure.


> At this date Green Lantern has not even been a subject for discussion in terms of a new kit.....
> You guys are free to talk about it - however I wouldn't expect a new kit in 2010 if I were you..
> Dave


OK. But 2011 is the year of Green Lantern, and green means life, and where there is life, there is hope. 

g.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that superhero kits should mostly come from the popular comic books versions,and not necessarily be made because a movie about them comes out.I can hardly wait to hear if Moebius did well with the Spiderman and Green Goblin sales at the end of this year.Although this would not guarantee more Spiderman's super villains kits for 2011,it would get our hopes up for sure.:hat:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> No but Green Lantern was discussed in several other threads including a locked one already...
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:


Really, talked about in several threads? Which ones?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> So far the movie has not been hyped by the studio. Only people close to the production and fans world-wide.
> 
> 
> It has been cast, principals at least, and the start date for production is March. Hal Jordan is to be played by Ryan Reynolds and Carol Ferris by Blake Lively http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/01/09/gossip-girl-blake-lively-lands-role-in-green-lantern-movie/.
> ...


I can`t see them starting in March & having a good film out by December now that I think about it.Reynolds was pegged to play The Flash a few years back & now it`s shelved along with the JLA film but I did hear that Batman/Superman is on again though.:dude:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> I think that superhero kits should mostly come from the popular comic books versions,and not necessarily be made because a movie about them comes out.I can hardly wait to hear if Moebius did well with the Spiderman and Green Goblin sales at the end of this year.Although this would not guarantee more Spiderman's super villains kits for 2011,it would get our hopes up for sure.:hat:


I tend to agree. But that's not how "business" works. Maximize marketing, exposure and demand through concentrated promotion(s) is their mantra.

Green Lantern would always be a cool kit no matter what time-period, or environment, it was developed in, but w/a movie to support it, it's more likley to get some serious consideration.

g.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I can`t see them starting in March & having a good film out by December now that I think about it.Reynolds was pegged to play The Flash a few years back & now it`s shelved along with the JLA film but I did hear that Batman/Superman is on again though.:dude:


The JLA film, much like the Avengers film, (to me at least) has always been an eye-rolling poorly conceived idea. Too difficult to pull off on too many fronts. Flash as a singular character, in a spider-man type film, might be just OK, but watchable. Green Lantern though.. with all it's Sci Fi possibilities, police, warrior angles, has legs. It's truly more comparable to a western, star wars or cop action-film. Vastly more interesting and feasable to pull off.

* Note though, the last Superman film was horrible, FF (both) horrible, Spidey 3 horrible. These types of movies need to be done with the right people, with the right vision and resources to get good results.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> The JLA film, much like the Avengers film, (to me at least) has always been an eye-rolling poorly conceived idea. Too difficult to pull off on too many fronts. Flash as a singular character, in a spider-man type film, might be just OK, but watchable. Green Lantern though.. with all it's Sci Fi possibilities, police, warrior angles, has legs. It's truly more comparable to a western, star wars or cop action-film. Vastly more interesting and feasable to pull off.
> 
> * Note though, the last Superman film was horrible, FF (both) horrible, Spidey 3 horrible. These types of movies need to be done with the right people, with the right vision and resources to get good results.


There is something in the courts right now holding up the chance of another Superman film & yes that last one was bad.They need to reboot it like they are now talking about doing with the FF franchise.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Geoffdude, I think you're rowing upstream without a boat. Nobody knows what will be a hit. Green Lantern is risky as hell. And besides, maybe Moebius is simply not interested. It's their company. If you feel so strongly, you can just as easily incorporate, rent an office, hire people, find artists, suppliers, and distributors, find and wrestle with the lawyers over rights -- and take the aggravation from strangers with attitude who know better.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For whatever it's worth, I don't run in circles that devote alot of time to what's coming from Hollywood and I knew that Titan AE was never going to be a big hit. After all the hero ship in that movie should have had NBA printed on it! 
I lobbied against doing anything related to Titan AE when that property was offered to Playing Mantis...but I wan't the guy who made those decisions.. The guy who did make the decisions wanted aonother license for use on Johnny Lightning cars and Titan AE was part of a package deal to get the license that he REALLY wanted...... So the Titan AE kit was a red headed step child of a Johnny Lightning program...
(You had to be there to understand how it all fit together!)
Now, back to the Green Lantern movie... oh yeah, Ryan Reynolds and Carol Ferris - boy there are two big names!
Once again - just because a movie is being produced there is no guarantee that it will provide a market to support a profitable plastic kit.. empahsis on profitable...Sorry I'm still skeptical... 
But then I'm not the guy who has to be convinced!

I'm just the guy who has to get the plastic parts in the boxes!

I'd still say that the chaces for a Green Lantern kit based on the new movie would be pretty slim...But then, what the h----, I've been wrong before!

And just how did Superman get drug into this??? Then you wonder how and why threads get closed!



Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Kit, 
Where have you been hiding? 
Thanks for the moral support!

Dave


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> For whatever it's worth, I don't run in circles that devote alot of time to what's coming from Hollywood and I knew that Titan AE was never going to be a big hit. After all the hero ship in that movie should have had NBA printed on it!
> I lobbied against doing anything related to Titan AE when that property was offered to Playing Mantis...but I wan't the guy who made those decisions.. The guy who did make the decisions wanted aonother license for use on Johnny Lightning cars and Titan AE was part of a package deal to get the license that he REALLY wanted...... So the Titan AE kit was a red headed step child of a Johnny Lightning program...
> (You had to be there to understand how it all fit together!)
> Now, back to the Green Lantern movie... oh yeah, Ryan Reynolds and Carol Ferris - boy there are two big names!
> ...


I hear ya Dave.Sorry it got turned into a comic book movie thread.Just lock it if you can.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Kit said:


> Geoffdude, I think you're rowing upstream without a boat. Nobody knows what will be a hit. Green Lantern is risky as hell. And besides, maybe Moebius is simply not interested. It's their company.


GL is no more "risky" than Iron Man was. Look how that turned out.

Moebius may not be interested, and far be it from me to convince them otherwise (they obviously know more about this stuff). I'm only commenting that the stars are definitely aligned to "possibly" consider it.



Kit said:


> If you feel so strongly, you can just as easily incorporate, rent an office, hire people, find artists, suppliers, and distributors, find and wrestle with the lawyers over rights -- and take the aggravation from strangers with attitude who know better.


Or, I can just be a customer discussing what products I might find interesting for a company I support to produce. And, receive aggravation from strangers with attitude, and a need for back patting







, who "think" they know better, just for doing so.

Feel strongly? I can live without him. I'm a fan, and would like to see him no doubt, but I'm not starting any petitions to sign.

As a side note - my company produces 4 to 5 core products. We solicit and absorb comments, ideas and request for product improvements and development suggestions all the time. I, we, have never responded to even one of these customer's comments, or ideas, with "we know better, and we know what we're doing, so just let us do it". In fact, we hold focus groups just to have people tell us their thoughts so we can improve what we provide and "how" we provide service. Wonder how that would go over here?

g.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> And just how did Superman get drug into this??? Then you wonder how and why threads get closed!
> 
> Dave


Same way HULK did, and you brought him into this. 

Superman on the radar? If so, just let DC know that we are not employed by Moebius, and while most here are fans of the character, maybe not all so much of the last movie (which even they admit needs a reboot, again).

A bigger DC fan you won't find than me, but do we really need to fear what we say about DC now because lic. is involved w/Moebius? Only the movie was commented on by the way, not the character.

By the way, you know DC runs it's own forums where each and every DC character, writer, editor, artist and ceo gets not-too-happy comments directed towards them at one time or another? I think what's discussed here won't ruffle their feathers too much.

g.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How did Iron Man turn out Geoff?
You seem to make some assumptions regarding what does and does not sell well for us..

Unlike your company, we are not making only four core products We make more like 14-18 ALL new products each and every year and every single one is a gamble.
We do our best to select subjects that will sell because we need to make 10-18 more new products again next year....and our customers won't keep putting our new product on their store shelves if the old ones haven't sold!
There is world full of folks like you out there who have what they believe to be strong arguements for projects that we really need to do.
I trust Frank's judgement regarding new products, and I know what we have and have not discussed for 2010.
You don't like my attitude, that's ok.. My "attitude" is based on this list I have of about 13 projects that I have to turn into plastic kits between now and next December! With the certain knowledge that the list is going to grow between now and then. 
My attitude is driven by the deadlines I need to keep if you guys are going to get the kits we've promised you already.

I tell you the way things appear to me as truthfully as I can.
Model kits tied to movies are VERY risky. They require comitments to tie up a bundle of money in a license and in developing and producing a kit on the gamble that the movie it's tied to will be a big winner. 
THEN you have to hope like all hell that you can get it out in time for the theatre release of the movie. Or something close to that time! 
AND The studios NEVER give you enough time I have been there and done than and Iron Man is a prime example....
With the Green Lantern movie that we've "discussed " here we have production starting in March? That means that we MIGHT see the costume that the kit will be based on by the end of March maybe not till April if they don't drag their feet until May! 
Let's say that everything goes perfectly (that's never gonna happen trust me!) and we get everything we need from the licensor in March. 
That gives me 7-8 months to get finished kits on a boat for november arrival to assure kits in store for the December opening
The sculptor takes 30-45 days the studio takes 2 weeks for approval 
The mock-up another 30 days then the studio takes another two weeks to approve it -
Tool making takes 90 days and two-three weeks for the first test shot to be shipped over here and comments made - 
Then tool adjustment and a second test shot sent to me is another 30-45 days - If we're good to go after the second test shot we have 45 more days till the production item is ready to ship at the factory this is 304 days AND the kits are still sitting in China not on store shelves in the USA
8 months that we had from March to December is 240 days...
Oh and I'll promise that the licensor won't approve the first Pose we want to ue - that's a delay - they won't approve the first sculpt and we'll end up spending a month getting it right or they won't like the first test shot so forget keeping to the schedule at 304 days! 
Now which two or three of the other kits that I'm trying to get to stores this year do I let slip while I try to get this one done ......Then what happens if the movie bombs?

If/when we do a Green Lantern kit I'd say that the odds are much better that it will be a comic book kit and it'll be at a time that allows it to be done on our normal schedule.

Dave


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

As soon as I find out what headache relief the folks at Moebius use on a regular basis I am heading out and buying stock in that company!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It's not my head that hurts! I'll be taking a couple tums for the tummy!
I think that I smell dead horseflesh!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Since this thread is no longer about the message so much as it is about the messenger.
Since the original question has been answered.
It seems to me that the horse is dead...so is the thread!

Dave


----------

